# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک به یک دانشجوی سراری مهندسی

## sharif.cfz

سلام
پسری 19 ساله هستم، ترم دوم مهندسی عمران در یک داشنگاه سراسری نسبتا خوب
وضع مالی خیلی معمولی داریم، من مجبورم از طریق تحصیلاتم شغلی رو داشته باشم
چون سرمایه ای رو برای کاری ندارم.. 
نظرتون چیه الان انصراف بدم و سال 99 دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم برای رشته های پیراپزشکی یا حداقل فرهنگیان
چیزی که حدقال امینت شغلی داشته باشه
این روزا هر جا ک میرم حتی خوده استاد داشنگاه به رشته مهندسی امیدی ندارن
همه جا میگن کار نیست، دانشجوی های مهندسی  دانشگاه های تاپ بیکارن چه برسه به بقیه
به رشته ام علاقه دارم اما به شدت سرد شدم ازش، چون هرجا میرم میبینم ول کردن یا فارغ تحیصلا میگن کار نیست
دوستان من دو ماه به شدت فکرم مشغول شده 
افسردگی گرفتم که قراره چی بشه 
این همه درس بخونم تو رشته ای که بازار کار نداره و... 
آینده ی مبهم..... 
از طرفی خانوادم مخالفن و دلیل قانع
 کننده ای میخان بابت انصرافم
راجب سختی های پشت کنکور میدونم و....
اما فکر می‌کنم چون به جز درس خوندن چاره ای نداشته باشم از پسش بر بیام... 
لطف کنید منو راهنمایی کنید در این خصوص
(اگر بنا به انصراف باشه تا چه مدت مهلت دارم از دانشگاه انصراف بدم برای کنکور 99، اصلا میتونم یا .. ؟)
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## SHINER

با سلام
منم یه رشته ی خیلی خوب مهندسی میخوندم  انصراف دادم 
اگ مطمئنی میتونی و با انگیزه میخونی ب نظرم کار درستی هس 
البته پسرا توو مهندسی دست و بالشون باز تره تا دخترا

موفق باشی

در مورد انصراف و کاراش هم این کاربر وارد تر هستن :
http://forum.konkur.in/users/48952/

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ی سال خورده ایی وقت داری تا کنکور99 میتونی موفق بشی نتجیه بگیری پیرا ک هیچ بهترین بیاری

----------


## MYDR

سلام
 برادر من هم نظرم رو میگم :
شما هم وضعیت مشابه با 95 درصد دختران و پسران همین کشور رو دارید و این جو که کار نیست برای همه  رشته ها هست ! حتی مهندسی برق و بدتر از اون آی تی ! متاسفانه جو جامعه این  شده که امید نداشته باشن که جای بحث اون در این جا نیست !!! 

  این رشته مهندسی مثل ماجرا زاد و ولد ایران میشه ! یه مدت می گفتن تک فرزندی و بعد از مدتی الان التماس میکنند و دچار کمبود نیروی جوان دارن میشن !
 سیاست دولت و نظام رو هم اگر پیگیری کنید همین موضوع برای خطاب به مهندس هم شده که با این وضعیت در چند سال آینده ایران مهندس نخواد داشت ! و اون موقع همه باز میخوان بشن مهندس !!!
مشکل اساسی که مدام به دوستان متذکر می شم : این هست که در رشته خودتون بیزنس کاری حیطه خودتون رو یاد بگیرد ! قبلا همه محصل ها شغل دولتی داشتن ! بعد شد این که طرف شرکت خصوصی هم میتونه بزنه ! الان بیزنس دنیا تغییر کرده و با یادگیری های شگردهای خوب می تونه درآمد خوبی هم کسب کنه ! و اگر هم یه زمانی خواستید از کشور خارج بشید رشته مهندسی رو بیشتر مورد نظرشون هست تا رشته های دیگر ! 

 و این رو هم در ایران ببینید تعداد شرکت کننده های تجربی و وضعیت کاری اون ها ! و به آینده اش هم فکر کنید .
 الان شما می گید به رشتتون علاقه دارید ، به پیشنهاد من این شاخه اون شاخه نکنید !من هر کسی رو دیدم که این شاخه اون شاخه نکرد و یه هدف رو دنیال کرد روش متمرکز شد آخر خودش رو نجات داد و موفق شد و زندگیش رو جمع کرد!
 شما باید تشکیل خانواده بدید و این که کسی از رشته مهندسی خودش انصراف زده به هزار و یک دلیل شخصی و فردی اون بر می گرده که ممکنه 90 درصدش حتی برای شما صدق هم نکنه ! و حواستون هم باشه به وضعیت نظام وظیفه که اگر انصراف بزنید از این مقطع باید سربازی برید یا بهتون فرصت میدن این موضوع رو حتما از پلیس + 10 و یا بخش نظام وظیفه دانشگاهتون جویا بشید !

به جای چنین ریسکی پر خطر و پر استرس : پیشنهاد من برا این هست : در زندگی شکست ها و مشکلات رو شناسایی کنید خودتون رو براشون آماده کنید که چه طور ازشون رد بشید که دچار سیاه چاله های زندگی نشید، برنامه ریزی داشته باشید و هدفتون رو گم نکنید و وقت و انرژیتون رو روی کسب چنین مهارت های بزارید.
  از دبیرستان به عمران فکر کردید یا روز آخر ترتیب رشته ها رو طوری گذاشتید که عمران اولی تر ها باشه الان 19 سال دارید و جو و تکانه های زندگی شما رو بهم ریخته ! حساب کنید با خودتون تکانه های آینده چقدر می تونه روی هر نوع وضعیت دیگه ای که هستید ( با فرض تغییر رشته و مثلا همین پیرا پزشکی که اومدید ) چقدر می تونه شما رو تغییر بده.



  این بین هم حتما رابطه ات رو بیشتر با خدا قوی کن و ازش کمک بخواه ! یک فیلم رو با هم ببینیم که اگردیده باشید بازهم خالی از لطف نیست :

https://www.aparat.com/v/gmdq4

 و در یک کلام بخوام خلاصه کنم : هوشیار باشید و احساسی تصمیم نگیر !
موفق و سلامت باشید.

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> پسری 19 ساله هستم، ترم دوم مهندسی عمران در یک داشنگاه سراسری نسبتا خوب
> وضع مالی خیلی معمولی داریم، من مجبورم از طریق تحصیلاتم شغلی رو داشته باشم
> چون سرمایه ای رو برای کاری ندارم.. 
> نظرتون چیه الان انصراف بدم و سال 99 دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم برای رشته های پیراپزشکی یا حداقل فرهنگیان
> چیزی که حدقال امینت شغلی داشته باشه
> این روزا هر جا ک میرم حتی خوده استاد داشنگاه به رشته مهندسی امیدی ندارن
> همه جا میگن کار نیست، دانشجوی های مهندسی  دانشگاه های تاپ بیکارن چه برسه به بقیه
> به رشته ام علاقه دارم اما به شدت سرد شدم ازش، چون هرجا میرم میبینم ول کردن یا فارغ تحیصلا میگن کار نیست
> ...


شرایط پارسال منو داری
انصراف بده اگه مرد میدون کنکوری
من خودم الان خوب خوندم و فرهنگییان میخوام که قبولم
حتمن انصراف بده
تازه من شرایطم خیلی بهتر از تو بود و همزمان با تحصیلم کار هم داشتم
زشته م برق بود و برق صنعتی و ساختمان کار میکردم
درامدشم خوب بود
اما مهندس با برقکار فرق داره و اصلا نیازی به خوندن مهندسی نیست
درامد فرهنگیان خیلی خوبه
از معلم دبیرستانم پرسیدم گفت با کلاس خصوصی ۸ میلیون درامد داره اونم ۳ سال پیش
واقعا وضعشم خوب بود
شک نکن تو انصرافت
البته آبان به بعد انصراف بده و اگه میتونی بهمن انصراف بده که اگه دانشگاه جدیدت نیمسال دوم بود واسه نظام وظیفه مشکل نداشته باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

فرهنگیان قبولیش کالر 23 ماهه شما ی سال اندی فرصت داری و.اقعا در هر سطحی باشی میتونی رشته تاپ بیاری حالا اگر دانشگاه ازاد بتونی بری ک عالیه...درکل توصیه میکنم ب ندای درونت گوش بدی اگر مردش  هستی بیا بخون...اما خدایی فرهنگیان رفتن کار سختی نیست انقد وقت هدر دادن نمیخواد پس بخون برای دندان فیزیو بینایی اینا رشته هایی هستند ک در الت بدشم بالا 6تومن درامد دارن

----------


## Shah1n

> فرهنگیان قبولیش کالر 23 ماهه شما ی سال اندی فرصت داری و.اقعا در هر سطحی باشی میتونی رشته تاپ بیاری حالا اگر دانشگاه ازاد بتونی بری ک عالیه...درکل توصیه میکنم ب ندای درونت گوش بدی اگر مردش  هستی بیا بخون...اما خدایی فرهنگیان رفتن کار سختی نیست انقد وقت هدر دادن نمیخواد پس بخون برای دندان فیزیو بینایی اینا رشته هایی هستند ک در الت بدشم بالا 6تومن درامد دارن


فرهنگیان داریم تا فرهنگیان
علاقه خیلی شرط مهمیه
یه عده ای چون معدلشون کم بوده اومدن ریاضی اما خیلیا هم به خاطر علاقه اومدن
یکی مثل خودم که عاشق مهندسی هستم و ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی به محیط کار بیمارستانی که فکر میکنم حالم بد میشه
شاید این دوستمونم اینطوری باشه
دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی تهران قطعا میتونه خیلی خوب باشه چون هم مهندسیه و هم معلمی
در کنارش هم میتونه به کار دیگه ای برسه
قبولیش هم واقعا سخته
مثلا شهر ما آخرین نفر رتبه ش حدود ۳۰۰ بود
این دوست ما هم باید از راه های غیر مستقیم به علاقه ش برسه
اگه علاقه ش مهندسیه بخونه واسه شهید رجایی که مشکل کار نداشته باشه
و اگه از پزشکی و رشته های مرتبط خوشش میاد کنکور تجربی بده

----------


## Shah1n

> فرهنگیان قبولیش کالر 23 ماهه شما ی سال اندی فرصت داری و.اقعا در هر سطحی باشی میتونی رشته تاپ بیاری حالا اگر دانشگاه ازاد بتونی بری ک عالیه...درکل توصیه میکنم ب ندای درونت گوش بدی اگر مردش  هستی بیا بخون...اما خدایی فرهنگیان رفتن کار سختی نیست انقد وقت هدر دادن نمیخواد پس بخون برای دندان فیزیو بینایی اینا رشته هایی هستند ک در الت بدشم بالا 6تومن درامد دارن


یه نکته ای بگم که فرهنگیان از طریق تجربی نسبت به ریاضی و انسانی راحتتره چون بیکاری در دو رشته ریاضی و انسانی بیشتره و رفتن به سمت فرهنگیان بیشتر
با ۲ یا ۳ ماه خوندن تو رشته ریاضی قطعا به جایی نمیشه رسید چون سوالات ریاضیش فقط نیاز به پاسخ نداره نیاز به پاسخ سریع داره
من الان بعد ۸ ماه هنوز نمیرسم ده تا آخر سوال ریاضیو اصلا نگاه کنم چون واقعا سوالاش وقت گیره

----------


## hamed_habibi

​منظورم زیست شناسی بود  همون پردیس تهران اموزش زیست ک با رتبه 8000منطقه سه قبول شدن از کرج یعنی خودمم اوردم نرفتم من البته زیر4000هزار بودم دعوت ب مصاحبه شدم

----------


## hamed_habibi

​مثلا اموزش ریاضی شهید رجای تهران منطقه سه از طریق رشته ریاضی  یادمه 3500هم قبول شدن

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام
> پسری 19 ساله هستم، ترم دوم مهندسی عمران در یک داشنگاه سراسری نسبتا خوب
> وضع مالی خیلی معمولی داریم، من مجبورم از طریق تحصیلاتم شغلی رو داشته باشم
> چون سرمایه ای رو برای کاری ندارم.. 
> نظرتون چیه الان انصراف بدم و سال 99 دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم برای رشته های پیراپزشکی یا حداقل فرهنگیان
> چیزی که حدقال امینت شغلی داشته باشه
> این روزا هر جا ک میرم حتی خوده استاد داشنگاه به رشته مهندسی امیدی ندارن
> همه جا میگن کار نیست، دانشجوی های مهندسی  دانشگاه های تاپ بیکارن چه برسه به بقیه
> به رشته ام علاقه دارم اما به شدت سرد شدم ازش، چون هرجا میرم میبینم ول کردن یا فارغ تحیصلا میگن کار نیست
> ...


من خیلی آدم مذهبی نیستم. ولی این کارت رو درست نمیدونم
چون شاید یک نفر آرزو داشته رشته ی عمران رو توی دانشگاهی که تو توش هستی بخونه ولی نتونسته قبول شه. به نظرم تو به اون هم مدیونی!

علاوه بر اون ، با توجه به متن پست ات ، فکر میکنم سختی های رشته مهندسی هم توی این تصمیم ات دخیل بوده و یه جوری میخوای از زیر کار در بری.
خب من که زیست نخوندم ولی میدونم که کنکور تجربی خیلی خیلی خیلی از ریاضی 1 و ریاضی 2 و درسهای دانشگاه سخت تره! 
پس اگه درس های مهندسی برات چاله باشن ، کنکور تجربی قطعا برات چاه میشه.

خیلی خیلی خوب  روی این تصمیم فکر کن ؛ توی همین انجمن کم نیستن کسانی که انصراف دادن ولی رشته ی پزشکی قبول نمیشن و برای فرار از سربازی مجبور هستن انتخاب رشته کنن. (چون انصراف فقط یک بار مجازه)
و خیلی از اونها الآن آرزو میکنن ای کاش از مهندسی انصراف نداده بودن. چون الآن مجبور هستن رشته هایی انتخاب کنن که فرق زیادی با مهندسی نداره و حتی مهندسی از اونها بهتره!

مواظب باش جزو اون دسته نباشی.

----------


## SHINER

یه کار دیگ هم میتونی بکنی انصراف ندی و مرخصی بگیری و ب صورت ازمایشی کنکور بدی 
اگر رتبه ت خوب شد انصراف بده بیا واقعی کنکور بده  :Yahoo (1):  

ولی ب نظرم اگر یکی واقعا خوب و جدی بخونه هیچ دلیلی نداره ک قبول نشه

----------


## SHINER

یه مورد دیگ ب نظر من ک قبول میشید اون قد درس ها رو خوب زدید ک شریف قبول شید 
یپفقط باید یه زیست رو بخونید دیگ کلی ادم هستن رشته ی ریاضی بودن و نکور تجربی دادن توو دوستای خودم هم بوده ک قبول هم شدن
ب نظر من ک میتونید قبول شید

----------


## Ebrahim999

خدايي فكر كردن داره داداش؟
معلومه كه بايد انصراف بدي
خودت خيلي خوب ميدوني چه اينده تلخي تو مهندسي رو به روته
از الان شروع كني واسه ٩٩ ميتوني روزانه پزشكي يا دندون قبولي شي
موفق باشي
يا علي

----------


## Shah1n

> ​مثلا اموزش ریاضی شهید رجای تهران منطقه سه از طریق رشته ریاضی  یادمه 3500هم قبول شدن


چون بومی گزینیه شهرهای مختلف باهم متفاوته
بعضی استان ها فقط یک نفر میگیره پس معلومه که رتبه خیلی خوبی میخواد
بومی گزینی رو نمیشه گفت با چه رتبه ای قبول میشه چون بستگی به بقیه داره

----------


## Shah1n

> من خیلی آدم مذهبی نیستم. ولی این کارت رو درست نمیدونم
> چون شاید یک نفر آرزو داشته رشته ی عمران رو توی دانشگاهی که تو توش هستی بخونه ولی نتونسته قبول شه. به نظرم تو به اون هم مدیونی!
> 
> علاوه بر اون ، با توجه به متن پست ات ، فکر میکنم سختی های رشته مهندسی هم توی این تصمیم ات دخیل بوده و یه جوری میخوای از زیر کار در بری.
> خب من که زیست نخوندم ولی میدونم که کنکور تجربی خیلی خیلی خیلی از ریاضی 1 و ریاضی 2 و درسهای دانشگاه سخت تره! 
> پس اگه درس های مهندسی برات چاله باشن ، کنکور تجربی قطعا برات چاه میشه.
> 
> خیلی خیلی خوب  روی این تصمیم فکر کن ؛ توی همین انجمن کم نیستن کسانی که انصراف دادن ولی رشته ی پزشکی قبول نمیشن و برای فرار از سربازی مجبور هستن انتخاب رشته کنن. (چون انصراف فقط یک بار مجازه)
> و خیلی از اونها الآن آرزو میکنن ای کاش از مهندسی انصراف نداده بودن. چون الآن مجبور هستن رشته هایی انتخاب کنن که فرق زیادی با مهندسی نداره و حتی مهندسی از اونها بهتره!
> ...


اتفاقا مدیون نیست
چون از بدبختی یه نفر دیگه جلوگیری کرده

----------

